# I'm sending my bricked Wii U to NOC!!!(Nintendo of Canada)



## OfficialBrony (Apr 21, 2017)

Well, my wii u was bricked for a few months. Well, it was bricked a day after Breath of the Wild was released. I had to think of a story to tell Nintendo so I can try to "hide" the fact that I used Haxchi.
I told them that I came from a 2 and a half week long vacation and that I want to play my wii u for the first time in a while. The guy was like "Okay" and I said that it was getting late, and I decided to keep my wii u on to update my physical copy of Super Smash Bros. Then I said that I woke up and found my alarm clock flashing 12:00AM on the screen and found out that my power has went out. The guy said "Oh no" and then I told him I went to check my wii u. I told him that I keep getting the error code 160-0103 when ever I turn on my console, and I have no SD cards or external drives connected to the wii u, not even a disk in the disk drive. And the guy said that the error code is on their end and they gave me free shipping and I still have 5 months of warranty. 
I was like okay, but what about the MK8 game that came with it. He said well if we can't fix the problem, we'll have to use "parts" from put factory and do a "system transfer. 
I heard that Nintendo UK doesn't fix bricked Wii Us, and some people say that Nintendo of America does, and doesn't fix them. I heard nothing going about Canada, so I hope I can get it fixed. 


Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Meteor7 (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm curious to see how this goes.


----------



## OfficialBrony (Apr 21, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> I'm curious to see how this goes.


I am too. I haven't heard anyone on the Web bringing their Wii U to Nintendo Of Canada after they hacked it. I hope it goes smoothly. I'm still trying to find a box to put this in.
It's my wii u wrapped in plastic wrap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 21, 2017)

im curious now .-.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2017)

System Transfer?
I would imagine their look after they found out Haxchi game
It will be hilarious. 

Well, They will make it work again since recovery is a thing.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 21, 2017)

that will be the last time you see that lol! JK good luck.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2017)

mech said:


> that will be the last time you see that lol! JK good luck.


Actually, if they- OP DID YOU EJECT YOUR SDCARD?
OH NOEEEESSS


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 21, 2017)

Please tell me you ran that homebrew that filled up the dash with pictures of reggies face.


----------



## migles (Apr 21, 2017)

you can come up with any story and theory..
the guy on the phone will be all ok and happy to help (as long as you don't straight tell about using unnoficial stuff)
but once you send it, it's up to the repair guy to decide if he checks what happened and if he will have fun and get paid to repair your console, or if he caught his GF with another dude and he decides to hunt warranty cheaters


----------



## MeAndHax (Apr 21, 2017)

Don't be so happy so early. They may detect haxchi and ship it back bricked.


----------



## OfficialBrony (Apr 21, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Actually, if they- OP DID YOU EJECT YOUR SDCARD?
> OH NOEEEESSS


-snip-
 Yes I did... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 21, 2017)

OfficialBrony said:


> Yes I did...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh good 'u'


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2017)

migles said:


> it's up to the repair guy to decide if he checks what happened and if he will have fun and get paid to repair your console, or if he caught his GF with another dude and he decides to hunt warranty cheaters


Well if you're lucky enough, that repair man might check for it and even if he finds anything, he will be like "meh, fuck this" and he's going to repair it anyways.


----------



## OfficialBrony (Apr 21, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> oh good 'u'


?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2017)

OfficialBrony said:


> Yes I did...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


phew.


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 21, 2017)

Hope for the best.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2017)

This is interesting. 
Gamepad apparently has it's own recovery, same goes with Wii U.
Now it's matter of time when people get into it. [Or manage to trigger it somehow since it's in Wii U's code]

Anyways, i hope for the best. If they send it back, then i wonder if SLC backup from other console would help.
Technically it's possible to redump other console's MLC to another but still unsure....
Enough of that, goodluck.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DeoNaught said:


> Remember that one guy who sent in his Hacked 2ds? That was under warranty too.


what happened?


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 21, 2017)

Remember that one guy who sent in his Hacked 2ds? That was under warranty too.


----------



## Returnofganon (Apr 21, 2017)

I want to keep updated on this, good luck lul


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2017)

Also:
inb4 Nintendo technican reads this thread


----------



## OfficialBrony (Apr 21, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Also:
> inb4 Nintendo technican reads this thread


?????

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk



DeoNaught said:


> Remember that one guy who sent in his Hacked 2ds? That was under warranty too.


No, I don't believe I do.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk



migles said:


> you can come up with any story and theory..
> the guy on the phone will be all ok and happy to help (as long as you don't straight tell about using unnoficial stuff)
> but once you send it, it's up to the repair guy to decide if he checks what happened and if he will have fun and get paid to repair your console, or if he caught his GF with another dude and he decides to hunt warranty cheaters


Meh

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Apr 21, 2017)

Lets see how this goes


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 21, 2017)

I have a friend who sent modded bricked Galax N3DS. He got a new one, not a problem. They won't check for homebrew


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 21, 2017)

From the looks of it the Nintendo guy was very patient with you despite changing always the story here and there. I hope it all goes fine but that story and the fact that Nintendo can verify if their hardware has been modified makes me think otherwise.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 21, 2017)

The only story that you should tell:
It doesn't work. End.

Unneeded stuff:
I was on vacations in Neverland and met with Peter Pan, then we tried to find Michael Jackson and his spirit possessed my Wii U, all this happened while I ate chocolates that were spoiled and then I had to go in the bathroom for a couple of hours, when I came out Michael was gone and my Wii U gave me a Smooth Criminal Error.

Nintendo Employee: "Oh no"


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 21, 2017)

OfficialBrony said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


good that u take out the SD


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Unneeded stuff:
> I was on vacations in Neverland and met with Peter Pan, then we tried to find Michael Jackson and his spirit possessed my Wii U, all this happened while I ate chocolates that were spoiled and then I had to go in the bathroom for a couple of hours, when I came out Michael was gone and my Wii U gave me a Smooth Criminal Error.
> 
> Nintendo Employee: "Oh no"


This is so good.
I will probably use this story when i will return my bricked phones, haha.


----------



## John256145 (Apr 21, 2017)

OfficialBrony said:


> I had to think of a story to tell Nintendo so I can try to "hide" the fact that I used Haxchi.


Wait, how did you brick your Wii U in the first place?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2017)

John256145 said:


> Wait, how did you brick your Wii U in the first place?


My clue: redNAND managed to escape well, redNAND and corrupted DS VC game, OP also had Standby and Quick Boot Menu enabled.


----------



## OfficialBrony (Apr 21, 2017)

John256145 said:


> Wait, how did you brick your Wii U in the first place?


Go through my status updates on my profile. I posted a link somewhere to my thread about me bricking my wii

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## migles (Apr 21, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Also:
> inb4 Nintendo technican reads this thread


well i don't know if this happens all over the globe or because nintendo is special.
but here if you send something to the warranty, the company sends the product to a repair company they have a deal with..
when i needed to use my phone warranty (and my friend as well) we had to ship the phone to a repair company the phone brand told me to (everything at their expenses of course).. this happens either if you contact with the device manufacter or the store you purshased the device.. (the store will actually call their distributor, which calls the brand, which then gives the info about their authorized repair companies that are able to get the package)

i did a mess in this post, but hope you guys can understand what i mean


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 21, 2017)

Heh, cool story bro.


----------



## OfficialBrony (Apr 21, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Heh, cool story bro.


You're welcome????

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 22, 2017)

I think it just got sent back, i think, people got into a fight so i left the blog


----------



## OfficialBrony (Apr 22, 2017)

UPDATE!!!
Hope Nintendo is okay with Flyer wrapping...
It's like 5 or 6 layers of papers wrapped around my wii u that's been wrapped with plastic wrap.  Just have to put the addresses on it, and shipping it tomorrow morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 22, 2017)

You have balls OP. Afaik Nintendo can detect traces of homebew on a bricked Wii. There is a chance they can detect homebrew on a bricked Wii U as well. In any case, keep us posted OP.


----------



## OfficialBrony (Apr 22, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> You have balls OP. Afaik Nintendo can detect traces of homebew on a bricked Wii. There is a chance they can detect homebrew on a bricked Wii U as well. In any case, keep us posted OP.


Thanks lol.
I'm laughing because I'm sending my bricked Wii U... and your username.. 
Made my morning. It's 1am

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## SonicCloud (Apr 22, 2017)

Good luck on this , lets hope they dont see Haxchi and stuff you have installed.


----------



## OfficialBrony (Apr 22, 2017)

SonicCloud said:


> Good luck on this , lets hope they dont see Haxchi and stuff you have installed.


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## LaPingas (Apr 22, 2017)

Good luck. I would like to see what happens.
I hope if I will somehow brick my Wii U I will actually have someone to send it to him since there's no official Nintendo retailer here


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 22, 2017)

I didn't even know there was a Nintendo of Canada. Just make sure all traces of homebrew is gone before shipping off. Shouldn't worry about updates since the latest is still exploitable.


----------



## OfficialBrony (Apr 22, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I didn't even know there was a Nintendo of Canada. Just make sure all traces of homebrew is gone before shipping off. Shouldn't worry about updates since the latest is still exploitable.


You think Canada would just get blown off like dust?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 22, 2017)

OfficialBrony said:


> You think Canada would just get blown off like dust?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


I assumed Nintendo of America handles all NTSC consoles since the firmware on a Canadian Wii U would be identical to a US Wii U. Had nothing to do with Canada being insignificant.


----------



## OfficialBrony (Apr 22, 2017)

LaPingas said:


> Good luck. I would like to see what happens.
> I hope if I will somehow brick my Wii U I will actually have someone to send it to him since there's no official Nintendo retailer here


Who's "him"?


----------



## HtheB (Apr 22, 2017)

I had some luck with my WiiU
Check out this thread:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/solved-...103-wii-u-semi-bricked-out-of-nowhere.398717/


----------



## LaPingas (Apr 22, 2017)

OfficialBrony said:


> Who's "him"?


Just a part from my broken grammer
My b


----------



## ov3rkill (Apr 22, 2017)

Maybe the repairman lurks in this thread or one of the tempers. 
Just keep us posted TS.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 22, 2017)

good luck with that dude


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2017)

Wouldn't be surprised if they just send you back a refurbished one or not fix it at all. Good luck, Update us on how this goes.


----------



## OfficialBrony (Apr 22, 2017)

There, got the addresses on the package and now going for a drive to Purolator. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## linuxares (Apr 22, 2017)

My guess what they will do is just to do a swap


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 22, 2017)

OfficialBrony said:


> There, got the addresses on the package and now going for a drive to Purolator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep us posted OP, this is interesting to see if Nintendo will or will not detect the fault.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 22, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I assumed Nintendo of America handles all NTSC consoles since the firmware on a Canadian Wii U would be identical to a US Wii U. Had nothing to do with Canada being insignificant.


Our headquarters is in Vancouver, in British Columbia, the far west of Canada.


----------



## OfficialBrony (Apr 22, 2017)

Just got to Purolator. Found out it was closed. Just checked their hours on Google, it's 2:11pm now and their Saturdays hours are 9:30am to 12:00pm. 
What shit hours lol. So I called Nintendo to see how long I have to ship my item for repairs after I made the request and the representative said 6 months. I was like thank god because I was thinking I only have 48 hours lol
So I'm on my way home now and going back on Monday since Purolator is closed Sundays. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincessLillie (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm genuinely interested to see how this goes. The only consoles I've ever bricked were old Wii consoles. Keep us updated, OP.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 22, 2017)

I am VERY interested to know how this will turn out.


----------



## rasec7 (Apr 22, 2017)

well I use to get broken LG that where no longer repairable dead boards etc somethime even buy it from customers for parts and call LG directly and tell them my phone died or the ESN got wiped and they would send me a box for me to send my phone and I would recieve refurb for free sadly you cant do this any more but anything is possible with social engineering


----------



## Blood Fetish (Apr 22, 2017)

Increased support costs from repairing moded consoles get passed on to everyone.


----------



## OfficialBrony (Apr 22, 2017)

Everyone I will keep you guys posted, I promise. This thread might be dead until Monday when I have some news or unless someone else posts on this thread. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficialBrony (Apr 24, 2017)

It's been a long day without you, my friend
And I'll tell you all about it when I see you again
We've come a long way from where we began
Oh, I'll tell you all about it when I see you again
When I see you again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## migles (Apr 24, 2017)

OfficialBrony said:


> There, got the addresses on the package and now going for a drive to Purolator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how cute, the O in "Of" is a heart <3

btw, if they got a spy here at the temp, you just helped them identify the exact package\person that sent them a wii u that broke by hax D:


----------



## OfficialBrony (Apr 24, 2017)

migles said:


> how cute, the O in "Of" is a heart <3
> 
> btw, if they got a spy here at the temp, you just helped them identify the exact package\person that sent them a wii u that broke by hax D:


The hell?! I didn't notice until you said something 
LOLZ!!!
Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## PewnyPL (May 10, 2017)

And the OP was banned. Guess we will never find out how this went.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 10, 2017)

Why was the OP banned? I must KNOW!!!


----------



## xtheman (May 10, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Why was the OP banned? I must KNOW!!!


https://gbatemp.net/threads/why-is-insert-name-banned-suspended-threads.401229/


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 10, 2017)

xtheman said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/why-is-insert-name-banned-suspended-threads.401229/


I was gonna post this lol


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2017)

Nice, a brony managed to get himself banned. Oh well...


----------



## linuxares (May 10, 2017)

Ah man... I wanted to know how it went. And... how to heck do you manage to get yourself banned here?


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 10, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Ah man... I wanted to know how it went. And... how to heck do you manage to get yourself banned here?


post warez and NSFW to get banned


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 10, 2017)

xtheman said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/why-is-insert-name-banned-suspended-threads.401229/





			
				the thread that you sent me said:
			
		

> Making *threads* questioning why a certain member is banned or suspended are technically against the rules as it is questioning moderator decisions.


----------



## xtheman (May 10, 2017)

Doesn't matter, question staff desicion is still breaking rules


> All actions are decided by staff only and once made are not open to public debate.


https://gbatemp.net/help/terms
Under "*Warnings, Suspensions & Bans*"


----------



## kehkou (May 10, 2017)

xtheman said:


> Doesn't matter, question staff desicion is still breaking rules
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/help/terms
> Under "*Warnings, Suspensions & Bans*"



It's a bit like the Catholic church...


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 11, 2017)

xtheman said:


> Doesn't matter, question staff desicion is still breaking rules
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/help/terms
> Under "*Warnings, Suspensions & Bans*"


Oh, alright. I'll just assume he got banned for talking about You-Know-Who in the wrong thread.


Spoiler: Who is You-Know-Who?



*TheCruel*


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 11, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Oh, alright. I'll just assume he got banned for talking about You-Know-Who in the wrong thread.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Who is You-Know-Who?
> ...


Nah, doing that will not get him banned


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Nah, doing that will not get him banned


I'll just assume he got banned for breaking Rule 34 then.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 11, 2017)

Anyways, can someone lock this?


----------



## Zero72463 (May 11, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (May 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Anyways, can someone lock this?


Let's tag a moderator.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 11, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Let's tag a moderator.



The proper way is to report the original post. Mods aren't on for your personal beckoning. The report function lets any mod take action if it's needed.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 11, 2017)

xtheman said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/why-is-insert-name-banned-suspended-threads.401229/


You know this thread is in the EoF?


----------

